# Wax Paper?



## hmlove1218

The more I've been thinking, the more I think I'd like to wrap my soap instead of leaving them bare, but I don't want to hide them.  Has anyone used wax paper to wrap soaps?  I figured since it's kind of translucent, that people might still be able to see the soap a little bit.  I would put my cigar band on the outside of the wax paper.


----------



## cmzaha

At times I used the waxed, grease resistant paper from a restaurant supplier market. It works well but you still cannot see the soap through the paper. I still shrink wrap with paper mart shrink bags which are very thin. Soap will continue to shrink when wrapped and I find it so much easier to just quickly go over them with a heat gun. Any kind of paper will loosen over time


----------



## Jaccart789

How about pretty tissue paper? Not sure about wax paper.  

I just thought about it, you normally wouldn't be able to see through though.


----------



## hmlove1218

How does shrink wrap do with peaked tops?  And are you able to still smell the soap through it?  I thought about a pretty tissue paper, but there are too many days here that my soaps sweat from the humidity.  Especially since I usually do outside markets.


----------



## hmlove1218

I recently experimented with cling wrap to see if I could make it look nice, but I couldn't.  However, I did realize that the cling wrap prevented my soap from sweating.  Every other bar from that batch had a dew coating BUT the one I wrapped.


----------



## seven

cling wrap is excellent in covering the soap (you can stretch and pull), but it is so hard to make the ends tidy


----------



## Corinne

Maybe do window boxes? I use kraft ones and they seem to work fine because the small amount of sweating doesn't seep through, but I think they might offer white/coated boxes that would handle the sweat but have a window to still see the soap through?


----------



## hmlove1218

@seven That's the whole problem I had with it.  It works great for MP because it can stick to the soap, but my CP bars slides around while I'm trying to pull it tight.


----------



## whiskandbowl

I use waxed paper. I really like the look it gives. If you do a ton of markets or shows it isn't ideal because it tends to wrinkle and not look as crisp, but overall, I like the look it gives. Plus, it's really cheap!

It is really difficult to wrap soaps with peaked tops though. I would not recommend it (been there, done that)

I'll post a pic in a min

Here's a pic!


----------



## Jaccart789

hmmm... no to a box? I have seen the cut out ones, where you can still see and smell.  

I would love to see the wax paper look. I can't see it in my head.


----------



## Jaccart789

Oh "Whiskandbowl" NICE! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cmzaha

Corinne said:


> Maybe do window boxes? I use kraft ones and they seem to work fine because the small amount of sweating doesn't seep through, but I think they might offer white/coated boxes that would handle the sweat but have a window to still see the soap through?


 
Open window boxes still let soap get dirty and if wrapping hundreds of bars of soap they get very expensive. No, you really do not smell the fo with shrink wrap although you can punch a few small holes with a hole punch, which I do in very humid weather. Peaked tops will still shrink. If I am shrinking a peaked top I do the top first (peak) and if necessary to can pat it down while it is still warm. Does take an impluse sealer to seal the shrink bag. They are pretty cheap on ebay under $40 but I would not get one that is plastic


----------



## hmlove1218

Thanks for the info and pictures y'all! I really kinda like the look of the wax paper because its different, but I'm still on the fence about the shrink wrap too.. I May test out the wax paper first since its cheaper.


----------



## Lensi

I wrap my bath bombs in tracing paper. It is also semi transparent and a bit stiffer than wax paper. I also like the look a lot.


----------



## shunt2011

Lensi said:


> I wrap my bath bombs in tracing paper. It is also semi transparent and a bit stiffer than wax paper. I also like the look a lot.



This post is over 4 years old.  The OP hasn’t been here in some time.  Please don’t pull up old threads.  Feel free to start a new one and link to an old thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Lensi

Sorry, i didn't realize that. You can delete my replies.


----------

